# Which substrate?



## BusterBird (Aug 1, 2010)

*Which substrate preferred for African Cichlids?*​
Pool filter sand857.14%Eco Complete White Sand321.43%Eco Complete Black and White Sand321.43%


----------



## BusterBird (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm sure it's personal preference but I'm wanting the best for the fish, best looking and most natural looking substrate for a new African cichlid set-up.

Appreciate your poll answers . . . .


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

I went with the black & white.


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

i have black sand blasting sand i loooooooves it ! just saying like it better then pool filter and heck of a lot cheaper then LFS and its actually really heavy and instantly goes to the bottom of the tank if dropped in water


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I said PFS because it looks more natural and it's less expensive. Just a good for the fish IMO.


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

i have the black sand ,dont think it does much for colors and does not look natural .Im going to change in near future to pfs i think it will bring out colors more and look natural.you can check my tanks the big 220 18fisher if you like :thumb:


----------

